# Harley's uti!?



## jen (Aug 6, 2012)

Well, I took a urine sample to the vet and the test came back "he has a little infection..." I feel awful because Harley (now exactly 5 months) I believe has had this for AT LEAST 2 months! Is that possible? - Having a UTI for that long? My husband kept saying "oh he's fine....." My fear is that it is something more serious like juvenile renal dysplasia (I do tend to fear the worst...) Can anyone give me advise on this!? I really need it!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Poor Harley! Good that you now know and can get it sorted. I'm sure it won't turn out to be anything more, stay away from Google!! I remember Lola had an ear infection fairly early on and I had myself convinced it was the start of something terrible, needless to say she was fine. Please don't worry, one step at a time x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm sure your vet would say if he/she thought it were something more serious. It's very hard not to look up various conditions on the internet, it's only natural to want o understand. As a Neurologist at the RVHC Hospital once said to me, only the most negative of stories end up on the net as that's what makes interesting reading......


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Please dont ever look up medical, human or animal, my daughter did that when I had my heart attack and it virtually said I was likely to have another and 50/50 chance I would die!! I obviously didnt, but because there was a norovirus no visitors were allowed on coronary ward and she had convinced herself she would never see me again, she is usually so level headed, she did the same when OH had e coli/septocaemia and he had at 75% chance of dying and that was only 6 months after my episode, again he is still here too!!! So just take notice of what you are told face to face and I am sure Harley will be okay and running rings round you in no time!!


----------



## jen (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks, I know I need to cool it a little with the internet ...

I still would really like to know how long can a pup have a uti without treatment. He is on antibiotics now, but my concern/confusion is that Harley has had these "pee problems" now for over 2+ months and I would really like to know if it is possible that Harley has had a uti for that long?!!? If it isn't possible then I do freak a little a think maybe my baby boy may have an underlying disease such as kidney disease... Help!


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi Jen,
It's only natural to worry, the Internet can make you a little paranoid too. What symptoms has Harley had? I am sure it's just a urine infection having had previous pets that had kidney problems later in life there are quite a few additional symptoms that indicate more serious kidney concerns so I'm sure your vet must be sure it's just an infection. X


----------



## jen (Aug 6, 2012)

Harley has a few symptoms. The one that concerns me the most is the length of time he has been having symtoms! Has he had this "uti" for over 2 months?! He has to pee during the day every hour and a half and his pee is smelly - either chemical or fishy. I would say he drinks about 3 cups of water daily. I have watched him pee clear puddles and I can't believe how much!
And I also wonder about his size - 5 months old and 10 lbs.?
He will be done with his antibiotics in a couple days. I guess waiting now is what I need to do


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I think its possible to have quite a low level uti for quite a while, I think for dogs and people, but I am not a medical expert - ok i'll admit - I went to the dr.s for something else and it turned out I had one without knowing - i'm not sure for how long!! I did think afterwards that I had felt extra tired for a while but I put that down to age! I would imagine the vet would have said more to you if they had any concerns, you can always call them for a chat to explain you feel a little worried and see what they say.


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi Jen,
Have you contacted Harley's breeder from what I know about juvenile renal dyplasia it is a hereditary condition so I would think that the breeder would have known if either the parents had this and in all honesty I cannot think a reputable breeder would breed from dogs knowing they had this problem. Kidney problems mild or severe can have the same symptoms, I'm very knowledgeable on kidney disorders as my son suffered from kidney problems when he was young, when things are not working 100% there is a large,regular volume of urine passed and very dilute too, sometimes the kidneys can get inflamed for a variety of reasons and it can happen when a normal UTI infection goes undiagnosed it can affect the kidneys, and it can cause them to temporarily not work too well resulting in the symptoms you have outlined. Antibiotics is the normal route to see if things settle and return the kidneys to normal working sometimes steroids are used to take away inflammation, a dose of steroids was the only thing that settled my sons problem but once things were settled all was well and his kidneys functioned healthily again. I know only too well how worrying it is you cannot help but fear the worse i know i certainly did but I'm sure your vet is doing the right things for now and starting with antibiotics first. Have you noticed any improvement since Harley taking antibiotics. X


----------



## jen (Aug 6, 2012)

Thank you all for such warm support I hope I can help someone soon!
I did call the breeder and she acted as though she "never heard of such a thing..." oh boy, I don't know if I can get any help there. I may give her another call... especially if my Harley is really sick.
As for improvement, I don't think so. He is on his 3rd day now amoxi-drop.


----------

